# Train Graveyard, February 2016



## Sime83

At last I get to go to visit a train graveyard! I went to Oakamoor for a look round but even the rails have been taken away from there and scrapped. 

(non-HD people should press the back button and look at some drains )

Anyway, just before it was dark I managed to get pictures from another location I'd seen on Google Maps. I couldn't get up onto all of the carriages because of a bad elbow at the moment  I'm surprised it hasn't been sold off for scrap. It was nice to go inside a proper old fashioned passenger carriage which hadn't been vandalized in any way.

First some general shots from walking around......















































and my favourite carriage......


----------



## tazong

Those photos were mind blowingly brilliant - excellant excellant job - what a fantastic find - thank you so much for sharing.
Just awesome


----------



## HughieD

Brilliant find mate...


----------



## Jon6D

Great post and fantastic pictures


----------



## smiler

Nicely Done, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90

Cracking find and Tip Top images,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dead format

wow much enjoyed


----------



## byker59

thank you - the pictures look surreal- did you use any photo programme to get the effect - it looks ace


----------



## UrbanX

Wow what a lovely find! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sime83

Thanks guys. Makes a change from playing train simulator  Byker - I just take three exposures and merge them together in Photoshop / Photomatix then play around until I like the look.


----------



## Rubex

These are fantastic  what an amazing find, nice pictures Sime83!


----------



## jsp77

That is a really nice find, cracking pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Conrad

Very cool, loving the passenger carriage.


----------



## BikinGlynn

Wow that's amazing, loved it & superbly captured.


----------



## Brewtal

Lovely shots, really nicely done. Thanks for sharing such a great find!


----------



## fluffy5518

I know that hdr shots aren't for everyone but they really add depth and colour and look excellent in this post ! Well captured Sime !!


----------



## morrti

Great set, loving the HDR effect, keep it up.


----------



## MrDan

Tip top place, thanks for sharing as I'd not seen this before.  Some of the HDR isn't too bad


----------



## tecal

Such amazing photographs to look at.... thanks


----------



## Sime83

Thanks for the nice comments everyone


----------



## scribe

Nice and whatever people think of HDR it's your style.


----------



## Potter

Great HDR shots


----------



## wappy

great them thanks for sharing


----------



## darbians

Shame about the HDR. However that's abloody awesome place.


----------



## Pete2806

I like HDR, and think the pics are pretty good. Very atmospheric. Some HDR can be overkill so can understand some people's dislike. Ive been using Oloneo which has a variety of presets including infrared


----------



## Seven

Your photos are simply amazing! Great work


----------



## Malenis

Love love love!!!!


----------



## ReverendJT

Love these shots.


----------



## Derelictspaces

Excellent shots. Though I'm not 100% sure 'graveyard' is the right term. Nearly all preservation railways (Oakmoor is part of the Churnet Valley Railway) have collections of rusting hulks, most of which will some day be restored to their former glory.


----------



## Maykb

Hey, i'm looking for some places to film in... Can you tell me where this is??


----------



## Lone Wanderer

Your photos are simply amazing! And there amazing-ness is only amplified by this great location!


----------



## nealey13

Love the style you've done the photos in, cheers...
PS
Are they still there ?


----------

